# Mini Laporotomy Myomectomy



## dianew (Sep 12, 2014)

Department of Health has recalled all morcelators which has caused our physicians to do a mini laparotomy myomectomy.  I have searched for a cpt code for this procedure but can not come up with a code.  Does anyone know what this cpt might be?


----------

